
GPG Suite 2018.4 adds a fee for encrypting and signing new mail - jeffo_rulez
https://gpgtools.org/releases/gpgsuite/2018.4/release-notes.html
======
wlll
I got hit by this. As soon as I reloaded Mail.app after installing the last
update I was presented with two options, "Start trial" or "Buy now", neither
of which I want. If they did mention mandatory registration in the release
notes then they didn't make it clear enough.

I don't mind buying software that I use, but I completely object to having
working software pulled out from under me like this.

------
St0n3d
Nasty surprise this one. I don’t mind paying for a good app, but for software
that got lots of donations to keep it opensource: switching to CS with a €24
fee is really steep and feels like nothing but greed and screwing donators
over.

------
jwilcoxson
Well, even though I had it installed, I never really used it.

Does this change anything with GPG Keychain?

------
jerrysievert
this was an unfortunate surprise.

